# Let's See Those Dogs



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

Maybe it's time to show off our doggies again!

Some of the people who posted on the dog food thread have dogs I don't think we've ever seen. I'd love to see them, as well as the ones we've seen before. Much as I love horses, I love dogs even more.

[SIZE=14pt]*Let's see your doggies!!!*[/SIZE]











-------

Winston, 9yo Shih-Tzu and my best friend:






Willow, 7yo Shih-Tzu, our baby girl:






Whitney, 7yo Shih-Tzu (adopted at 2yo):






Webster, 7yo Shih-Tzu (adopted at 2yo):






Kelsey, 2yo blue merle collie:






Maggie, 3yo lab x chow:


----------



## mininik (Jul 18, 2007)

Pood






Jake Baker






Max


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 18, 2007)

Volkar 8 year old GSD






Mika 5 year old Papillon






Kia 3 year old Aussie






Georgia 2 year old Shih Tzu


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 18, 2007)

I can do this one.

I don't have current photos of the silkies but they are typical Silky Terriers, they look like large yorkies. My male, Dynamite is almost 10 and my female, Katie is almost 7. Audie had Dynamite when I married him and we bought Katie together.

The one I do have pictures of is Tate, my constant companion. If you see me at a show, he is usually with me. Tate weighs all of 6 pounds.






And his face which I think is the cutest thing going. I love this little guy so much.






Oh yea, he is half chihuahua and half papillion.


----------



## Steph_D (Jul 18, 2007)

This is my best baby in the whole wide world, Princess aka Runt. She acts all big and tough, but she's very gentle. She's even got the vet afraid of her, LOL.






And here's Casper. He's so scared that the camera is just gonna eat him, LOL.






The rest of them didn't feel like posing for pictures at the moment, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## miniaddiction (Jul 18, 2007)

I was just going to give you all a Phoebe update but I may as well merge it into this great thread. thanks Jill!!

Here is my tiny baby girl the day she game home at 8 1/2 weeks old (excuse the mug of my sisters dog in the foreground) She weighed 950grams at 12 weeks old!!











and I have new pics but it wont let me upload them...photbucket says they are invalid..





Jill I love Winston



:


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, nice dogs everyone! :aktion033:

Karla, that is the first I heard about your dogs.



:

OK, Here are ours:






We have Poss'm the 14 year old chocolate lab, Timber the 2 yr old schnauzer and Tug the 10 wk old yellow lab.

Angie


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

Wonderful dogs, everyone!

Helen, I love your puppy!!!!! What kind of dog is she?



:



:



:


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jul 18, 2007)

I wasn't going to post but I figured what the heck here's my dog Trixie



: she is an Australian Shepard/Australian Cattledog mix. She is just a year old and believe me she's a fun one! Always needs to be watched 24/7 if you notice she's being quiet she's probaly doing something wrong (eating underwear, kleenex, messing with the cat etc................)LOL She no longer plays with cheap toys because she ended up swallowing a rope off of one and that *vet bill was near $1000!!!!!* :no: I wish she'd learn to stop eating everything :no: (I pray it's a puppy phase)



: She sure does love my horses too she comes outside with me while I do my chores and makes sure that the horses are behaving because if ones acting up she'll yell at it!



: I dont know where she learns it



:






~Jessica


----------



## minisaremighty (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are my babies:

The oldest at 5.5 years, Heinz the min pin:






Here is Rainier (my heart dog), she's 3.5 now and a border collie/golden retreiver cross:






And here's my new baby boy, still un-named, 9 week old pembroke welsh corgi:


----------



## mad for mini's (Jul 18, 2007)

I have posted mine before but it has been a while so here they are : in the back from left to right , Sara my 7 year old black lab , Anna and Jack , brother and sister , 2 year old Llewellin Setters and their mom Sadie , she is 5 . And in front is my beauty , Great Dane, Jenna , she was almost a year old here






My faithful shadow , 6 year old Scottie/Westie , Mandy






Jenna as a pup






And her at a 4th of July party with her bud last year






And Jenna in one of her favorite spots , her couch. And yes that is a full size sofa . She will be 2 in November and at her last weigh in about a month ago she was at 140 pounds.






Can you tell that I am so proud of her ??


----------



## miniaddiction (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill said:


> Helen, I love your puppy!!!!! What kind of dog is she?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jill, Phoebe is a Toy Poodle x Long haired Chihuahua



:


----------



## LindaL (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy! Your Corgi pup is the cutest thing EVER!!!!!!!!



:






Here is my "baby boy"...8.5 yr old MinPin, Gunner (got him when he was 9 mo. old):

He is afraid of the camera, so he always looks away...LOL






At the beach last summer:











Lounging on the couch with his "ex" buddy Black Lab, Blitz






"Acting" all fierce (playing)






Yes, he is spoiled rotten and I wuv him!!



:


----------



## JeanH (Jul 19, 2007)

I love to show off my dogs.

UKC Champion White Shepherd, Heidi, 3 1/2 years old:






Ilse, German Shepherd, Rin Tin Tin Great Granddaughter, 3 years old:






Gretel, German Shepherd, 2 years old:






Anke, White Shepherd, 1 1/2 years old, grandmother was 2005 National Champion White Shepherd:






Wolfgang, White Shepherd, 9 months old, son of Ilse:






Daisy May, American Pit Bull Terrier, 2 years old:






Boogie, American Pit Bull Terrier, 1 1/2 years old:






Prince Filbert, American Pit Bull Terrier, 12 weeks old, son of Daisy May and Boogie:






Jean


----------



## minimule (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is my best friend, Baylee. She's a Bluetick Coonhound and the goofiest I've ever owned. She's my baby for sure!

As an 8 week old pup,






and then a couple months ago.


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2007)

I love them ALL



:



:



:


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2007)

I just LOVE seeing all these pups and watching them as they've grown!



:

Here's my two....

"Tweety" 4 yr. old Boxer (at the time) with her 11 week old sister Lakota (Cane Corso 2 years ago) Notice how big Tweety is and how small Lakota is......






Puppy Lakota






Our Boxer girl






Tables are turned...now Lakota is the bigger one! :bgrin






Sweet girl!



:


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jul 19, 2007)

Laney, who is a GSD/Greyhound cross and is 7 yrs. old and Teddy who is a sheltie and is 3 yrs. old. They are our fur kids.



:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is my 5 year old boxer, Trixie. I love her to pieces.. She is the best!



:

Last year..






Last night.. She was very tired! Excuse the picture quality, I took it with my phone.


----------



## liltnt (Jul 19, 2007)

This is Pia the pug when I first got her++






and the pastel I did of her when she was about a year old






She is now abou6 5 and still as cute. WEll to me at least


----------



## Cara (Jul 19, 2007)

I have one dog, i had two but i had to put him down :no:

but i have this dog he is a American Black and Tan Coonhound! he is now 6 i think or 5 hehe but hes so cute i love him! his name is Homer (i didn't name him) lolhehe i know he is fat!! he is on a diet!







this is the dog i had to put down, Dikoda



:






i love dogs!



:


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jul 19, 2007)

WHAT CUTIES! I love all the pics of everyones lil buddies! Here is our 5yr old black/white American Cocker Spaniel..."Good Golly Miss Molly" She's too smart for her own good at times!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 19, 2007)

Kiri, Spaniel X Bichon






Kitty, Dobe






Kassy, Dobe






Group photo of Sam, at the back, Kitty, Tessa and Moppet.


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Jul 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]*Wow those are some great pictures I luv every single one of them!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## twister (Jul 19, 2007)

Here are some pics of my current dogs, I love them all but Torch is a grandson of my soulmate dog Blaze who I had to put over the rainbow bridge at 12 years because of an old injury so Torch is so much like his grandfather that he has a special spot in my heart



:

Torch in the kitchen






Torch at his favourite spot looking out the front window






Fox (will be 4 in November) & Chili (7) wet after a swim and a romp :bgrin






Fox by the fireplace






Chili looking after his friend Munchie






Loved looking at everyone's dogs, I would love to have them all :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## tagalong (Jul 19, 2007)

*TUG* - 3 year old Border Terrier.... and *FIG* - 5 year old Smooth Fox Terrier - she looked straight up and her one good ear unfolded!!



:












_*FLYBALL!!*_
















Drying off...


----------



## capall beag (Jul 19, 2007)

Really should not have taken me this long to add to this post! I love these dogs dearly!

My 2 jrt's!

Jack and Tulip! Delightful, happy go Lucky pair. Both shorties.

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/capall/doggies.jpg

Our AWESOME new Pyr/Maremma cross!

Couldn't find a sweeter dog

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/capall/100_1246.jpg

My darling fat old fool of a Lab Luna

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/capall/muddy.jpg

This is a picture of my dear sweet Molly who we lost last year

This painting was done by Kim(Crabby Chicken just recently)

She did SUCH a beautiful job.....such a talented, sweet, sensitive woman.

She really captured my old girl!

Molly

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/capa...llyPainting.jpg

Shoot I did it wrong!!!!!!

Maybe I will try and fix it later


----------



## anoki (Jul 19, 2007)

I looovvveee all the pictures!!!!

Ok, here's a bunch of princess Moxie (I don't think I've posted all of these on here before)

Cdn CH Finnshavn Bubble Gum Moxie RN CGC











with her buddy at the horse barn Clare






waiting ringside at the show she won her 2nd Puppy Group at






her portraits from March






even found a puppy picture on here still!! lol

She's now 2 years old.

~kathryn


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2007)

Beautiful, adorable, precious dogs everyone!!!


----------



## chandab (Jul 19, 2007)

barnbum said:


> Suzy Q and Shimano--half Akita and half Black Lab. They are sisters and were free.


Karla,

Beautiful dogs, didn't realize you had them.

SuziQ looks more like her lab half and Shimano looks more like her Akita half.


----------



## runamuk (Jul 19, 2007)

OK I uploaded a few.

Willy the aussie who is not happy about being the victim of my sons fashion picks






Gunn post summer strip he was real happy to be semi nude






Maxx the molting shepherd who was convinced I might shave him too






and Ruby showing off her new skill this pup hates the grooming table but apparently climbing up the chair then scaling the sewing machine is fun


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 20, 2007)

Our newest dog Roxy, 1 yr. old female mix (any help if you think you know what kind of dog she might be, take a guess)~






Bonnie, 6 yr. old pug/yorkie mix female~






Tippy, 3 yr. old pomeranian male (shaved in pic, doesn't like the camera)~






Gypsy (Bonnie's mom), 8 yr. old yorkshire terrier female~






Cuddles (Rosie's mom), 9 yr. old terrier mix female~






Rosie (Tucker's mom), 7 yr. old half Jack Russel/half terrier mix female~






Tucker, 1 yr. old 3/4 Jack Russel mix (my baby)~











Jackie, 5 yr. old Lab/Golden Retr./German Shepard mix female~






Abby, 2 yr. old Jack Russel female~






Buddy, 6 yr. old Jack Russel male~






And I just love this picture of Jackie and Tucker~


----------



## Shelley (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok, I'll put ours out here...here we go!

Our oldest Saluki , and the owner of my heart and soul...

Am. Can. Ch. Desert Rose Dreams Come True

Trulee turned 14 in March. Finished her Am. Championship with

3 majors and won the open class of 45 at the National Specialty in 1995.

Here she is at age 13, bathed in a rainbow.






Am.Can Ch. Desert Rose Akissla Habiba

Cherish will be 11 next month. She finished her Am. Championship with 3 majors

and several Best of Breeds along the way. Finished her Canadian Championship

in one 3 day weekend.






Am. Can. Ch. Akissla Truly Madly Deeply

P.Cee is very special to us as he is Trulee's son. He had a very nice show career

finishing his Am.Ch with 3 majors in supported entries and his Canadian Ch. in

one three show weekend. He won many large breed entries and group placements.

He turned 7 this month and will be my veteran entry at the Saluki specialties this

labor day weekend. He has produced 2 litters and a son from each litter has

been winners dog at our specialty the past two years. One is now a multi group

placing special.






Ch. Akissla A Touch Flirtatious and Ch. Akissla A Touch Risque

From our first Saluki litter. Risque (right) finished with 4 majors.

They turned 7 last November. Never shown in Canada.






Akissla Flying Without Wings

Ruben is major pointed but I just haven't had the burning desire to get out to any dog

shows to get him finished. He was best of opposite sex in sweepstakes at our National

Specialty in 2005. He is from our most recent litter (Cherish's) and is now 4 years old.

He is the image of his sire who we lost suddenly last summer and looking into his eyes

sometimes I feel I am seeing Suede again.






Z'Bee's Akissla Cocoachino

Finding ourselves with mostly veterans, we were at a point where it was get out of

dog shows or jump back in. So here is our most recent addition, Coco. She is now

9 months old. She is sired by one of P.Cee's sons, so she is Trulee's great grandaughter.

We think she will be quite a beauty. Here she is at her first show at 6 months old.

She was reserve winners bitch.






Jamon Lisbon

Lizzie is our token little dog, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. She is now 1-1/2 years

old. We love her to pieces.






And the last of the Siberians. Both are spayed and neutered.

Sno Dream's Valentino

Rudy is from my very last Siberian litter. He will be 10 years old in August.






Chelleset's Chasing Forever

Jada turned 9 in May.






Whew! That's all the dogs that live here right now, anyway.

Shelley


----------



## capall beag (Jul 20, 2007)

Karla,

That is Lily.....our LGD



:



: well not really!

She is an SUPERB dog!


----------



## bcody (Jul 20, 2007)

My standard schnauzer Kaycee is just an awesome dog, she will be 2 next month. She has her Rally novice title, got in in three shows with the lowest score being a 95, and starts competing in agility next month, nothing serious yet though, she is just a baby!






My keeshond Jaz, he is 6 years old and has many agility titles in NADAC, AKC and ASCA plus has his advanced rally title, and will be going for advanced in the winter. He is a sweetheart.






This is Jessie, me very special girl, who we lost at age 15 last september. Still very much missed.






Kaycee's aunt, who has her AKC championship, may be comming to live with me here in TX, that will be exciting, but if she comes here it means no more breeding, as I do not breed, so we will know in a few days.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 20, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i just love looking at all of the beautiful dogs here



: , i have to keep myself in check or i would have a dozen...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## runamuk (Jul 20, 2007)

Shelley I just love your Saluki's. I "almost" became a saluki owner however after much discussion with his breeder we decided it wouldn't be an ideal fit at this time. He is a dog who needs to be shown and I am really wanting a dog who truly WANTS to show but, the dog's ability to fit in my family and situation was the most important, so he will probably be going off to a handler and I will get to admire him in photo's.

Lil' horse lover, that Roxy looks a bit like an Anatolian at first glance.

And wow next time my family (not the ones in my house) tells me I have too many dogs I am gonna tell them about all of you people :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin and explain that I have almost no dogs.



:


----------



## chandab (Jul 20, 2007)

barnbum said:


> > SuziQ looks more like her lab half and Shimano looks more like her Akita half.
> 
> 
> That's funny--we've always thought the opposite. :bgrin I read it aloud and my daughter says--it's the other way around! It's like people thinking my kids look like me or hubby--then someone else thinking the opposite.
> ...


I went and double checked the pictures to be sure and I'll stick with what I said; at least in the pictures you posted here, in real life that may be a different story.


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Jul 20, 2007)

This is my lil girl. Her name was Nana. She passed away 6-18-07.





















If I get a puppy it would be the same breed as her.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 21, 2007)

Not a super current photo of Chevy but I like it anyway...

He is quite the boy and is preparing tonight to turn in a

change of address card again.....we begin our move tomorrow.






And in memoriam: My dog soulmate, Bearboy, who will have passed away

11 months ago this coming Monday....... this photo makes me think

of how heaven is for him....big green field to run and play in..


----------



## Shelley (Jul 21, 2007)

runamuk said:


> Shelley I just love your Saluki's. I "almost" became a saluki owner however after much discussion with his breeder we decided it wouldn't be an ideal fit at this time. He is a dog who needs to be shown and I am really wanting a dog who truly WANTS to show but, the dog's ability to fit in my family and situation was the most important, so he will probably be going off to a handler and I will get to admire him in photo's.
> 
> Lil' horse lover, that Roxy looks a bit like an Anatolian at first glance.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Runamuk! It's relatively hard to find a Saluki who "wants" to show, as the bedouins bred them

to be aloof to strangers, showing really isn't in their nature. Mostly they do it because we ask them to. I applaud you for knowing what was right for the dog and your family's fit. They are not a dog for everybody's situation. We live in a big maze of 6' chain link fences. I sent Trulee off with a handler

for a weekend once, but I missed her too much and so I never sent her again. Sent Suede off once too, and he moped around for two weeks after he came home and I promised him I'd never do it again. So much for handlers! LOL! P.Cee was handled by our good friend who owned his sire, met us at the shows, and I gave him co-ownership and lunches for doing it. And I did his website. ;-)

Shelley


----------



## runamuk (Jul 21, 2007)

Shelley said:


> runamuk said:
> 
> 
> > Shelley I just love your Saluki's. I "almost" became a saluki owner however after much discussion with his breeder we decided it wouldn't be an ideal fit at this time. He is a dog who needs to be shown and I am really wanting a dog who truly WANTS to show but, the dog's ability to fit in my family and situation was the most important, so he will probably be going off to a handler and I will get to admire him in photo's.
> ...


This particular Saluki is, ummmm, different LOL. He has been known to crawl into complete strangers laps, and thinks everyone is his friend. As his breeder say's he isn't the brightest saluki out there but he loves everyone he meets, and has a serious sense of humor. The fencing needs Is a huge part of why we opted to wait. My fences are not 6 foot.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are our girls. Kelly looking for clams.






Molly & Bree














































They all like playing.

Almost forgot our old girl Reba, she's going on 15 and still has to go out and make sure the place is safe from critters


----------



## Shelley (Jul 21, 2007)

This particular Saluki is, ummmm, different LOL. He has been known to crawl into complete strangers laps, and thinks everyone is his friend. As his breeder say's he isn't the brightest saluki out there but he loves everyone he meets, and has a serious sense of humor. The fencing needs Is a huge part of why we opted to wait. My fences are not 6 foot.

I have one like that, our 9 month old Coco. I always say "she hasn't read the Saluki manual yet", LOL!

I've found though that loving everyone and loving the show ring can be two different matters. There are

the exceptions however that do really enjoy it. I'd love to ask who it is, but I won't.



:

There was a dog that was #1 Saluki maybe 10 years ago and won the National and he was not really the best specimin of the breed...but boy he was a "show dog" and hard for the judges to overlook! Now that Saluki loved to show!

Shelley


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 21, 2007)

Here's our "chow hound" Boomer... he is Great Pyr and German Shorthair pointer cross and as you can see... he is very helpful and loves our little guys...

Chris


----------



## runamuk (Jul 21, 2007)

This particular Saluki is, ummmm, different LOL. He has been known to crawl into complete strangers laps, and thinks everyone is his friend. As his breeder say's he isn't the brightest saluki out there but he loves everyone he meets, and has a serious sense of humor. The fencing needs Is a huge part of why we opted to wait. My fences are not 6 foot.

I have one like that, our 9 month old Coco. I always say "she hasn't read the Saluki manual yet", LOL!

I've found though that loving everyone and loving the show ring can be two different matters. There are

the exceptions however that do really enjoy it. I'd love to ask who it is, but I won't.



:

There was a dog that was #1 Saluki maybe 10 years ago and won the National and he was not really the best specimin of the breed...but boy he was a "show dog" and hard for the judges to overlook! Now that Saluki loved to show!

Shelley

Well if you had an email or PM active I could share that info



:

you can email me if you wish.


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2007)

It is really great to see everyone's dogs. They are family for most of us.

Shadows Gold -- Nana was a beautiful dog



:


----------



## gimp (Jul 21, 2007)

Skagit (believed to be a Swissie mix)






Henry (tricolor Pembroke Welsh Corgi)


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 21, 2007)

My chihuahua, Ellie






At her takeout window (cutout between kitchen and living room)






While she has stopped for a second while playing with her cat toy (a previously stuffed mouse now gutted with no tail but she still loves it)


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2007)

Gimp -- your dogs are so cute, especially your corgi puppy!!! Your big dog probably can help a lot in with yard work w/ her wagon



: Jill


----------



## gimp (Jul 22, 2007)

Jill said:


> Gimp -- your dogs are so cute, especially your corgi puppy!!! Your big dog probably can help a lot in with yard work w/ her wagon
> 
> 
> 
> : Jill


Thanks, Jill. I am totally in love with the corgi pup and am eagerly waiting for his ears to stand. So far Skagit's "help" has been in taking the grandkids for rides



:


----------



## mininik (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's our newest addition, Bella Peanut. She was a rescue, found running near the Interstate in bad shape.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 22, 2007)

This is Jigs, the Blue Heeler X puppy, at 12 weeks:











And this is Kellie, the Australian Shepherd/blue heeler cross, 1 year old, you've all seen her before!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Lakota.... 4 year old German Shepherd















I also have a Sheepoo (poodlex crapzhu)... named Muffin. I had her since I was 7..got her for my birthday. I will have to get pics of her soon.

Kris


----------

